# Hog Gun



## mbatson

Stick and string: Fear No Evil 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MOTOMAN91

I shot mine with a 12ga. slug. my dad got his with a .44mag pistol. Pretty much any deer rifle would work, they are tough, but if you hit them where it counts they won't go too far.


----------



## FredBearYooper

mbatson said:


> Stick and string: Fear No Evil
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's fun also.


----------



## cabledad

Lots of the hog hunters down here in Texas use AR type rifles.They are very accurate,trouble free and tough.They are also easy to mount lights or night vision equipment. A lot of us Texans consider it a sin to let any hog go if we can keep from so semi automatic is nice also. In the last 35 years of killing hogs the one rifle I have killed the most with is the mini 14 in 223, even though now I use an dpms in 308 now. I like the bigger cal now that I night hunt for hogs. Good luck


----------



## Coyota

I was looking for a lever gun maybe in 30 30 to do the job. I haven't seen one in west Mich yet, but...


----------



## fishmagnetmike

30-30 will work good nice gun I have a model 94 been shooting it for 38 yrs love that Winchester 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coyota

fishmagnetmike said:


> 30-30 will work good nice gun I have a model 94 been shooting it for 38 yrs love that Winchester
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I may have to settle for a nice 336..


----------



## swampbuck62

IT DOESN'T TAKE MUCH TO KILL A HOG...... bigger is better is not the case , we normally shoot a pig in the head with the lighter calibers and through the heart and lung area with larger calibers, most deer guns are fine..

We have used every thing from .222 to 45/70


----------



## Briarpatch1

Anything suitable for deer- maybe lean toward a heavy for caliber bullet. .30-30 170 does fine when ranges are short.


----------



## PsyopsE6

While in Germany and Berlin I used a Swedish Mauser in 6.5x55 using 139 gr RWS ammo, in Belgium I used my Ruger #1 30-06 with Sierra 165 gr spitzer.. Never have had to use more than one shot in any animal. Boar are tough killers, as stated above that tough armour on their sides take bullet then closes around the hole, minimum blood loss outside..In the USA I have heard people letting their children use AR15 M4's. Good hunting, and Waidsmanheil..


----------



## cabledad

If I am paying good money for a hunt and driving many miles and only have a few chances I would go with a heavy caliber. I have been at war with pigs in Texas for 30 years.I have shot the most with mini 14 some I killed some I lost but I got a lot of shells fired at pigs.Now because I don't have the land I used to so now I hunt at night so I have used a 308 then a 45 70 now I just got a 450 bushmaster,haven't tried it yet but I am sure its great.The 45 70 was.Any good deer rifle will work as long as you can hit them right, Good luck Chuck


----------



## junkman

swampbuck62 said:


> IT DOESN'T TAKE MUCH TO KILL A HOG...... bigger is better is not the case , we normally shoot a pig in the head with the lighter calibers and through the heart and lung area with larger calibers, most deer guns are fine..
> 
> We have used every thing from .222 to 45/70


 Use what you like.But for my .02 bigger is better.Everything deer size and up gets a hole in it that is .458 in size or bigger.:lol:


----------



## Dirty_Harry

If I were going I would take my .35 remington or .450 marlin.


----------



## jem44357

I am going on a hunt May 17th. Primary gun 14" 30-30 Contender with 140 gr Hornaday Monoflex LEVERevolution at 2300fps. My back up gun will be a fully rifled 28" Encore 20ga launching Remington copper solid 5/8 oz at 1500fps.

Dead piggies?
Jim


----------



## cabledad

That 30 30 is a great gun.It will work for the piggys. Of course the 20 guage slug is pretty great too. Good luck.


----------



## Northwood lures

Rifled 20 gauge firing sabots. I like the 30-30 but I have seen 308 solids splatter off the shoulders on hogs that wouldnt make 250. 
Just like an arrow... pick a spot and you will be fine. Just dont pick the shoulder.


----------



## TVCJohn

I've popped quite a few day and night. IMO....the better question maybe what is the best hog round to use, not so much what cal size. The one speed round I experimented with fragmented in the shoulder. I think that one was a Win Ballistic Tip in .300 WinMag. After that experience.....my standing preference is a Nosler Partition....pick your cal.


----------



## limige

I hear 6.5 creedmoor is laying the smack down using 140 VLDs


----------



## jem44357

jem44357 said:


> I am going on a hunt May 17th. Primary gun 14" 30-30 Contender with 140 gr Hornaday Monoflex LEVERevolution at 2300fps. My back up gun will be a fully rifled 28" Encore 20ga launching Remington copper solid 5/8 oz at 1500fps.
> 
> Dead piggies?
> Jim


Well my 30-30 with the Hornadays works. 35 yrds at the shot she squealed like a stuck pig! She turned around to go back where she came from, took about 5 steps, fell over, quivered for about 30 seconds and was done. No scale but they said 175. What ever it was, I am happy! It was a great weekend at the Double D Ranch.


----------



## TrekJeff

17HMR...all about shot placement....But for more reality, as others have said, deer rifle .30 and up...I'd opt for either my 06 or .44 carbine


----------

